# WHERE TO RIDE in Southeastern PA????



## jldl341 (Nov 8, 2009)

I am new to this board and just looking for places to ride and people to ride with. I live in the KOP area and really only know one place in Collegeville to ride and am looking for new areas and also looking just for some people to ride with. If any on this board is familiar with the area if you could just help me out with where to ride.


----------

